# Cyst/Hard round lump (mass)



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

My female tegu is 1.5 years old and has developed a mass/cyst/grape sized round hard lump on its left side behind its front leg. It has grown to that size and stopped. You can touch it and she does not seem to react much. However, I want it GONE! Anyone dealt with this or know how to remove? Any suggested vets for Seattle, WA area?

Really need help on this one. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Just find a good vet that deals with reptiles.. He will have to cut it out and stitch it up .. Get your Tegu wormed and in good shape before you get it done


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 14, 2011)

Like montana said,"take your gu to a vet" here is a link to a herp vet finder where you can locate a vet who specializes in reptile near you.

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=526" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=24&t=526</a><!-- l -->


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

i had something like that on my columbian tegu.he said that it was from having a broken leg.after it breaks and heals it forms that cyst that you are feeling.the treatment is to up the amount of calcium you are giving him and and it should get rid of the cyst.


----------



## kurvaface123 (Feb 14, 2011)

Take her to a "herp" vet.


----------

